# Quality of Product Issues



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Today we purchased a large plastic beige table and the employee opened up the box and he had me make sure everything was okay and I noticed that one side of the table looked dented and so I pointed this out to him and he said if you want perfect you'll have to buy branded and I said whats the purpose of opening up the box and finding a damaged product only to be told to accept it  So initially I said okay and told my wife I don't this table lets go somewhere else but that's when my wife started to get loud and thank God because he then had to pull the table out of the box along with the legs and check it all out and sure enough one of the legs was cracked also, I missed this and the only way I could have checked was to pull everything out, so then he wanted to change out the legs lol... But who wants a dented top so my wife had him go get another box and he looked angry he stormed off got another box  and we checked it out again and this time no dent in the table or cracked legs.

We purchased this same table a couple of weeks ago and I really like this table so I wanted another today it's designed so you don't have legs on the corners and so this very same issue came up two weeks ago with another employee who brought the boxed table and he just opened the box also and didn't take out the legs but I noticed they were damaged it was obvious this time and two of the lower legs were crushed so he also had to get another box but I feel there's a pattern here these guys are trying to get us to purchased damaged goods and hoping we'll just accept it and then take it home after having us claim it was okay so it's really up to you to check them out and I mean you need to check all the parts and take this table or whatever you are purchasing to make sure it's okay and thinking back both of these boxes were already opened and each time they brought out a different box the tape was intact and had not been removed or reinstalled and the product wasn't damaged.

I'm replacing all our homemade patio wooden tables that were either eaten away by termites or difficult to fit under.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I was first setting up my house I was confused why they opened and tested everything. Plugging in the rice cooker, the fridge, even light bulbs... what?!

Yeah, I quickly learned you really do have to check everything. A lot of stuff just comes in broken (dropped, run over, who knows). The stuff that is is not visibly broken quite often simply does not work. I think maybe the PIs get all the factory rejects?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife wont buy anything electrical unless she sees it working !we recently discovered HMR which sells a lot of used items and new from Australia, a lot of things have battery covers missing, 
and radios have antennas missing etc, 
We have bought a new coffee grinder and brewer from there and they actually plugged it in and tested it with water !
We also bought a radio cd player and clocks everything tested before we bought it.
Coming from the UK most stores are just showrooms and dont hold any stock and the delivery guys are just that !
Here we have bought tvs,washing machines,kettles,rice cooker etc all tested before we bought them !
With my wife and her sister if it cant be tested we dont buy it !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I bought a computer hutch in the SM department store. we check it over and everything was fine. the employees said they would get it wrapped in about an hour. So we went to the food court and and ate. Came back and all wrapped up. We followed them down while they carried it out front. They put it on top of a cart waiting. We tied it down. We got in the cart and went home and carried it inside. We unwrapped it later and OMG!! the whole one side was completely damaged along with the leg broken. this means they damaged this hutch while wrapping it up. I never thought about standing there to watch them. I went back to the store and told manager and he got the employees and they said I inspected it and nothing was wrong. they claimed they didn't damage it. So i got stuck with this broken hutch.

BEWARE OF THE LIARS!!!!

Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have heard and from casual observation (or perhaps from confirmation biases) that when they test electronics for quality at the factory the ones with high pass go to the first world, North America and Western Europe, South America and similar countries get the middle quality goods and Asia gets the goods that just pass the quality inspection.

This may be the case or Asian markets simply get the products that are overall poorly made and low quality, hence the low prices, or they may get the products that just pass inspection???

Add in the general attitude here that if I can scam you it is your fault for being so gullible and you get poor quality goods that break down then are brought back to the store, exchanged for a few peso's that don't go into the till and the broken product ends up back in the box on the shelf.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*You inspected you accepted it*



greenstreak1946 said:


> I bought a computer hutch in the SM department store. we check it over and everything was fine. the employees said they would get it wrapped in about an hour. So we went to the food court and and ate. Came back and all wrapped up. We followed them down while they carried it out front. They put it on top of a cart waiting. We tied it down. We got in the cart and went home and carried it inside. We unwrapped it later and OMG!! the whole one side was completely damaged along with the leg broken. this means they damaged this hutch while wrapping it up. I never thought about standing there to watch them. I went back to the store and told manager and he got the employees and they said I inspected it and nothing was wrong. they claimed they didn't damage it. So i got stuck with this broken hutch.
> 
> BEWARE OF THE LIARS!!!!
> 
> Art


Sorry to hear that Art and the whole reason you purchased this hutch was to please the wife, get her something nice and improve the household only to find out you've wasted money again... "Been there done that".


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

They test stuff here before you buy because THERE IS NO WARRANTY. Once you buy something here if it is broken or breaks a minute after you turn it on then you might as well throw it away as you won't be able to return it. 

A place like ACE Hardware is an exception as they will give you like 7 days warranty on some stuff.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Appliance not tested fully*



expatuk2016 said:


> My wife wont buy anything electrical unless she sees it working !we recently discovered HMR which sells a lot of used items and new from Australia, a lot of things have battery covers missing,
> and radios have antennas missing etc,
> We have bought a new coffee grinder and brewer from there and they actually plugged it in and tested it with water !
> We also bought a radio cd player and clocks everything tested before we bought it.
> ...


And good on your wife and sister-in-law I don't blame them. We bought a Hot & Cold unit from a large chained Grocery store not too far from where you live I won't mention the name but the guy only checked the hot water and I thought it was okay only to bring it home and find out the main reason why I bought this appliance was to cool the water and it didn't work and so the next day I returned the product and told the same salesperson that I don't remember him checking the cold water and the return policy for most appliances is only one week so he replaced it immediately and this time both hot and cold were checked I still have this same unit 8 years later but I could have saved myself a 40 minute drive each way if I made sure everything worked fine the first time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Great topic. I also have experiences the store practices mentioned above, I remember the kettle and toaster I purchased many years ago in an SM department store which were ceremoniously removed from the boxes and I was shown that they worked,,,,,,,,, including waiting for the water to boil in the kettle in an aisle in the middle of the store, I asked why and as above was told "We showed you it works Sir and no warranty" OK, fine. We have purchased major items that came with a 12 month warranty, a TV we purchased played up after 6 months, contacted the store and within a day or 2 a technician arrived on our doorstep and spent an hour pulling it apart and repair,,,,,,,, no charge and an apology.

I did find these links which are an interesting read. The first is basic but outlines the law. The second is the act.

https://tinyurl.com/y2he8h8f

https://www.wipo.int/edocs/lexdocs/laws/en/ph/ph060en.pdf

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I did hear sometime ago that the tv's in the likes of SM are seconds.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I bought a computer hutch in the SM department store. we check it over and everything was fine. the employees said they would get it wrapped in about an hour. So we went to the food court and and ate. Came back and all wrapped up. We followed them down while they carried it out front. They put it on top of a cart waiting. We tied it down. We got in the cart and went home and carried it inside. We unwrapped it later and OMG!! the whole one side was completely damaged along with the leg broken. this means they damaged this hutch while wrapping it up. I never thought about standing there to watch them. I went back to the store and told manager and he got the employees and they said I inspected it and nothing was wrong. they claimed they didn't damage it. So i got stuck with this broken hutch.
> 
> BEWARE OF THE LIARS!!!!
> 
> Art


I was trying to buy a computer desk and did not want to deliver it already assembled - it is more likely to get broken. So I asked if we could just check the parts list and let me take it home unassembled. They said 'sorry sir, this is China model - there are not instructions or parts list'. I just laughed and said that must be why so many things are assembled so poorly. I still need a new computer desk... (my original desk has one side crooked, the sliding glass was not lined up, and the drawer never worked quite right)


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I did hear sometime ago that the tv's in the likes of SM are seconds.


I think a big problem with the longevity of electrical items here is bad power supply and surges.

I've got UPS between the sockets and anything of value that I really don't want to fail.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I think a big problem with the longevity of electrical items here is bad power supply and surges.
> 
> I've got UPS between the sockets and anything of value that I really don't want to fail.


Even if the item is a second it will probably give good service. A tv would be classed as a second if it had more than specified failed pixals, most tv's have one or two. If they are in the middle of the screen it would be much more of a problem than tucked away on the edge. There are only a few screen makers, LG being by far the largest, same with mother boards, so whatever the brand they share many components. The PC industry being another example.


----------



## JohnsonB (Apr 25, 2019)

Gary D said:


> Even if the item is a second it will probably give good service. A tv would be classed as a second if it had more than specified failed pixals, most tv's have one or two. If they are in the middle of the screen it would be much more of a problem than tucked away on the edge. There are only a few screen makers, LG being by far the largest, same with mother boards, so whatever the brand they share many components. The PC industry being another example.



That's right, the quality of both materials and labor here is substandard.


----------

